# Happy New Year



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To day is the start of the Islamic New Year... may it bring peace and prosperity to the middle east


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually it's this evening.. I thought today was the 4th lol


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

And the first moon setting shot of the New Year:


----------

